# people these days.



## SwEet_WiSHes (Mar 22, 2005)

I work at petco and today while I was at work a man came in with the cutest little chi, so I asked if he needed any help and then directed him to the puppy section where theres toys books food etc. Well about 10 minutes later he comes back up to me with a book about chi's and he asked, " where are your books on teacup chihuahuas?" I was seriously stunned. and then I explained to him how there is no such thing a teacup etc. And he kinda gave me a look like I was nuts. Then while ringing him up I asked how much the pup weighed and his age, he said the pup was 9 weeks old and 2.5 pounds. and he said, " he won't get over 3 pounds thats why hes a teacup." So I just nicely said, " my pup Felony was 2 pounds at 10 weeks and now full grown shes 8 pounds." He said," While he better not get over 3 pounds or I'm taking him back and demanding my money back." I thought he was joking cuz I smiled at him but he was seriously!!! :shock: 

Sorry so long. I just couldn't believe it!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

omg i really dont like people like that i would have clocked him over the head with the teacup'''''''book


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

People are so ignorant and stupid. It drives me crazy. What city is the petco you work at??? I know there is a new one that just opened by my house.


----------



## SwEet_WiSHes (Mar 22, 2005)

Its on Gratiot if you know where Macomb mall is its across the street from that. The city is roseville.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

:evil: :evil: When Will They Learn!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Seiah Bobo said:


> :evil: :evil: When Will They Learn!!!


sadly they won't


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

I know some people don't know much about the breeds they buy beacause it is a spur of the moment thing.. ( i didn't when i bought him but i had to wait 2 weeks before him coming home so i had time to read up and prepare) but you'd think they would atleast know something. You shouldn't love a puppy for it's looks or size, but seeing inside of it for it's personality and it's heart.. some people can't see as well as we can.. some people can't see at all.. thats why some people shouldn't have animals.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Well I just pray he falls in love with the baby cause it is not going to be 3 lbs What an idiot :evil:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

luv4mygirls said:


> Seiah Bobo said:
> 
> 
> > :evil: :evil: When Will They Learn!!!
> ...


Nope, they'll never learn. For every 1 person you convince that there is no such thing as a "teacup", there are 100 that don't believe you and walk away thinking you're crazy. For every 1 person you convince that these "designer dogs" so many people are rushing to buy now are simply mutts and can be found in any shelter, there are 100 people who will pay thousands of dollars for one. And for every 1 person you turn away from buying from a petstore, there are hundreds that will buy from them anyway because, "those animals need homes too". It will just continue until the world is over run with animals no one wants.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Sick :evil: sick :twisted: sick :evil:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg i know it's not funny , but instead of a teacup he has a big chi :? what a moron !!! 

kisses nat


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

What a jerk,and why would a man want a so called desighner dog anyway?im not being sexist but it seems a bit odd!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

carmella chihuahua said:


> What a jerk,and why would a man want a so called desighner dog anyway?im not being sexist but it seems a bit odd!


cause men with small dogs attract more chicks.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*teacups*

Around here even people that have pet chis still are convinced that there is such thing as a teacup chi. When I first got Yoshi there was a lady in Petsmart with 2 chis and one was about 2 weeks older than Yoshi and about 2 times his size. I didnt have Yosh with me he was in the car with my daughter. I asked her how old and she told me I believe it was 12 or 14 wks at the time. I told her I had just gotten one and it was in the car, she said oh is it a teacup? my baby here is a teacup. I said seeing how there is no such thing as a teacup, you kinda never know. I said by the charts he should be on the small side. The lady looked at me like I had no idea what I was talking about :lol: after I walked off her and some other people were whispering about me :lol: 

I have had this happen several times. By the build and age of this ladies teacup chi I would say he will be at least 6 lbs and probably larger because he was pretty big boned. I hope she will still love him after he grows out of his teacupness.

I guess my point to this story is that some people dont research the breed before they get one and that is understandable because i know how hard it can be to resist. Not researching the breed after you own one, that is what baffles me :?


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I've had people do that to me. The girl at the petstore who was going to breed her "teacups" I'm quite sure she would have had a few choice words for me lol. 

When I found out my bf was going to get me a chi for Christmas last year I threw myself into researching the chihuahua breed. I couldn't help it. I wanted to know everything about them so I could be a good chi mommy . I just thank god I found this place, cause I wouldn't have known what was going on without it lol. It's too bad we can't hand out cards to the stupid people and be like, "Just go there and they'll help you." lol


----------



## SwEet_WiSHes (Mar 22, 2005)

I know its horrible, this guy was a little on the strange side, and I do think he thinks that this little dog will attract him lots of women but even if he does attract some women they will be able to tell if he really is in love with his pup or not. I couldn't even argue the point with him that there is no such thing as a teacup he seemed doumb founded when I told him we didn't have teacup chi books.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, I hate to burst his "teacup" bubble, but if a puppy that young already weighed 2.5 lbs., there is no way it won't weigh over 3 lbs fully grown. Which anyone who had done any research at all on chis would know.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Luckily, everyone I have come into contact with who have used the word "teacup" were very willing to listen and be educated. I had one couple even ask me to repeat it again so they could really remember it.


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

SwEet_WiSHes said:


> Its on Gratiot if you know where Macomb mall is its across the street from that. The city is roseville.


Oh my gosh that is like 5 minutes from my house. I just got the sales paper in the mail today showing all the great deals they are going to have this weekend. Free Dog food and free pet pictures! Sounds like a good time!


----------



## Brandy (Aug 12, 2005)

Some people are so damn ignorant. Who the hell started the Teacup crap? was it that dumb twit Paris Hilton? Why did she have that dog anyways? To have someone around with more brain power? She got rid of Tinkerbell, because she was "too big to carry in her purse".


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

the term "teacup" has been around since at least the 50's, if not before. My mother had a "teacup" chihuahua growing up during the 50s and 60s. My mother was also raised in Texas and there have always been a popular breed here, most likely because of our proximity to Mexico. The word probably orginated here or somewhere in the southwest.

About the guy in Petco/smart (I can't remember) - he's an idiot. I would NEVER get a dog, no matter what breed, without researching it first for general temperment, care, etc. I would have removed his dog from his arms, then opened the book to where it said "there are no teacups", showed it to him and rammed the book where the sun doesn't shine. But that's just me and my violent tendencies.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah and don't forget the teacup poodles, yorkies, maltese and pom


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

wow I just noticed you are from Michigan, me too! I am in Saginaw. so cool to have someone from the same state.


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

Did anyone notice the banner on this site that they advertise teacup chi's for sale???


----------



## SwEet_WiSHes (Mar 22, 2005)

Kool people from michigan!!!  
Karis, You should definetly come to the store Saturday, thats when we are haveing our Grand Opening!! With free pet photography! I want to bring Felony up but I have to work from 5am - 5pm. Maybe you could bring one of your babies :wink:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

The breeder i bought Jolie from called her T-cupdanty1. Of course i have always known there are no teacup chihuahuas but i also know how i have failed at convincing anyone of this fact over the years. *sigh* People just refuse to believe it.


The guy with the 2.5lb puppy,,,sadly, i guess he'll be taking him back to the breeder, probably in the next 2-3 weeks, ( or maybe that's a good thing for the puppy) because i can promise if he weighs 2.5lbs at 9 weeks...he'll weigh alot more than 3 lbs when he's grown.


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

SwEet_WiSHes said:


> Kool people from michigan!!!
> Karis, You should definetly come to the store Saturday, thats when we are haveing our Grand Opening!! With free pet photography! I want to bring Felony up but I have to work from 5am - 5pm. Maybe you could bring one of your babies :wink:


I will definently be there sometime in the morning. I will probably bring Ella, I'm trying to get her socialized. She really likes just being in her carrier and walking around. Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## BooMomma (Aug 23, 2005)

*teacup - blah!*

I am so glad to know that you guys know that there is no such thing as a "teacup"! We've had chihuahuas all my life and Mom (Jolie'sMom is also my mom lol) even sold chihuahuas from time to time - and people were always asking for teacups. We would always get so annoyed because we could never convince them that there was no such thing.

I agree with everyone else - that chihuahua is going to grow up to be a lot bigger than 3 lbs so I guess he will take him back. Sounds like that would be the best thing for the baby anyway - that way he can find a home where people will love him because he is a special dog, not because he fits into some stupid definition of what is exceptional.


----------

